# iDVD stuck on Stage 4 (Multiplexing & Burning)



## thendis (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello,

I created my first menu last night with iDVD and set it going before bed. 10 hours later it is on Multiplexing & Burning (stage 4, apparently). 

It has been on this for over an hour that I have been watching. I can understand the encoding process taking hours, but not burning. What is multiplexing, anyway?

You have no idea how friggin long i spent on that damn menu last night! Any ideas? 

How long should the process take?

thanks!, detaols below:

BURNING: (iDVD 4)
  - 2x Xvid videos converted to MOV with DivX Doctor 2
  - Using Blue Transparent Theme with QuickTime DV format video in background
   - Mac:  eMac 800mhz, 640MB RAM, OSX 10.3


----------



## bobw (Sep 30, 2004)

Found this on MacFixIt;

We previously reported an issue where iDVD 4.x fails during the multiplexing stage of recording a DVD -- generally on projects that are over an hour long.

 There has since been a multitude of discussion on the issue, with various suggested workarounds. The latest comes from Chris Ogle, who says the following process has resulted in no subsequent burn failures:
	 	 If you have had failures already, close iDVD and trash the com.apple.iDVD.plist preference file in Home>library>Preferences
	 	Go to Network System Preference Pane and create a location which has no ports open (go to Network Port Configuration in the 'Show' popup and unselect all ports. Call this location 'iDVD'.
	 	 Shutdown your machine (not restart)
	 	Disconnect all Firewire devices
	 	Restart the machine
	 	Quit any open applications (startup items, etc.)
	 	Open Activity Monitor (Applications>Utilities>Activity Monitor) and quit any third party background processes that are not related to the system (if you are unsure leave it running)
	 	Create and run your iDVD project.


----------



## thendis (Sep 30, 2004)

wow thanks for such a comprehensive post!

will try that 

I hope this is a bug they fix for version 5, sounds like it is common (no to mention it just shouldn't happen).


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 30, 2004)

If you have no luck any other way, go to Preferences, and set the encoder to 'Better Quality' instead of 'Better Performance'.  Might help.

I had my own iDVD problem recently; I was making a DVD of my recent trip to Hawaii, and I'd included a slideshow, and somehow every slide had a watermark over it saying "Drag Movies or Pictures Here".


----------



## thendis (Sep 30, 2004)

lol

For a fourth release, it sure seems to have a lot of problems!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 30, 2004)

One problem hardly constitutes "a lot of problems!"


----------



## thendis (Oct 1, 2004)

it's one very big problem though, and a common one also. 

to update: i have tried deleting preferences/updating iDVD/changing network config etc... no luck. 

i've found another issue though. once it has been stopped, my DVD drive disappears, and cannot be detected until restart. 

I have a LAcie internal 8x Dual Burner (NEC)

i've never said this about an apple program before but, iDVD seems a bit...Microsoft-ish.


----------



## brianleahy (Oct 1, 2004)

Frankly, if you're not using a Superdrive, I'm a little surprised it's working at all...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 1, 2004)

I would have to agree -- iDVD is only qualified for use with SuperDrives, and won't burn to a non-Apple drive (external or internal).  I'm assuming that you used PatchBurn II or something similar to get your burner "recognized," no?


----------



## thendis (Oct 2, 2004)

Guy at AppleStore said the LaCie drives work 100% the same as a SuperDrive that comes with a Mac. It is recognised by fine by iDVD without PatchBurn (never heard of it actually, what does it do?), just seems to have problems burning. 

Works fine on all other Apple apps too like DVD Player. 

this is the first prob i've had with it. What brand are Superdrives? The AppleStore guy said Apple doesn't actually make optical drives themselves, but that all Macs have mac-supported third party drives. 

Perhaps he was full of bollocks? 

And while on the subject, i've found apple software to be fantastic in all other fields; which is why i am so frustrated and suprised that iDVD has been such a pain.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 2, 2004)

Apple actually doesn't make _any_ of their hardware.  They just design it and then outsource it to different computer manufacturers.

Typically, though, SuperDrives are the Pioneer 10(X) drives (104, 105, 106, 107 so far), and I've got an aftermarket one in my computer that Apple System Profiler sees as a genuine Apple-supplied SuperDrive.  Open System Profiler, and under the ATA section, tell us what it says about your NEC drive... a copy and paste of that block of information would be cool.


----------



## thendis (Oct 3, 2004)

sorry took me so long to reply. here is what System Profiler says:

------------- START ---------------

_NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A:

  Manufacturer:	_NEC
  Model:	_NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A
  Revision:	2.05
  Serial Number:	
  Drive Type:	CD-RW/DVD-RW
  Disc Burning:	Not Supported
  Removable Media:	Yes
  Detachable Drive:	No
  Protocol:	ATAPI
  Unit Number:	0
  Socket Type:	Internal

-------------  END  ---------------

interesting that is says Disc Burning "not supported"? does this mean, like you say, it does not see it as genuine apple supplied DVD burner and thus will not burn DVDs in Apple apps? 

...and thus, that Apple Store putz is, in fact, full of bollocks! Why didn't he recommend a friggin' Pioneer drive?!


----------



## bobw (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep, not supported.

Try using Patchburn II


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't know why he didn't suggest a Pioneer drive.  The 104 (A04), 105 (A05), 106 (A06) and 107 (A07) are supported by Mac OS X natively, out-of-the-box, without any hacking or driver loading.  I've got one in my G4 machine and it works beautifully.

Perhaps the salesman was thinking that LaCie uses Pioneer drives, which they do sometimes, but it's impossible to tell which one you're gonna get, since they all say "LaCie" on them.  Without actually opening the box and looking at the drive and possibly installing it, you never know what brand you'll get -- but purchase a Pioneer drive, and you're guaranteed to get a Pioneer drive.  You might wanna return to the store and have a little talk with that salesman and explain exactly what's going on and you'd like an exchange for a true Pioneer drive.


----------



## thendis (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah, might try that. Thanks so much for all your help every1.


----------



## bobw (Oct 4, 2004)

I would return the drive and buy a Pioneer 106, 107 or 108. You'll probably be able to buy one for a good bit less than what Apple sells for.

Check and search on Dealmac.com. You can usually find these drives for less than $80.00.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 4, 2004)

I agree with bobw with the exception of the 108.  If you want burn support straight out of the box, the 106 or 107 will give that to you.  The 108 is unsupported right now -- I'm sure it will be in a future point update or release of OS X, but as of right now, it is unsupported.


----------

